# Tagalog : Getting better



## LatinRainbow

Hi you all, 
Here again, asking for help.
How would you say in Tagalog : Are things getting better?
Honestly, I tried to look up the dictionary but found so many equivalents for "to get", that I don't know which one could be the correct one. 
( It became kind of nightmare ).
I will appreciate your answers.
Thanks...


----------



## melancholy__

Ooh. Well I'm not so sure for "Are things getting better?" But I do know one way I (that I can think of) is "okey na ba?" which literally means "is it okay now?"


----------



## LatinRainbow

Thanks for helping...


----------



## dana Haleana

LatinRainbow said:


> Hi you all,
> Here again, asking for help.
> How would you say in Tagalog : Are things getting better?
> Honestly, I tried to look up the dictionary but found so many equivalents for "to get", that I don't know which one could be the correct one.
> ( It became kind of nightmare ).
> I will appreciate your answers.
> Thanks...


 


Hola latin!
Can you give more context? What *things* are your referring?
Maybe other natives can you give you a better translation if we would know what do you exactly mean. 

Saludos!


----------



## pusong_pinoy

the word "ayos" means fixed, or an improved condition. it can be a verb or an adjective. there are a lot of ways to say this, but i'd say something like.

"ayos na ba ang lahat sa iyo (or inyo)?" meaning is everything better now with you.

"inaayos ba ang lahat?" uses ayos in verb form, but this has more of a connotation of "is everything _being made_ better?", as if to suggest that someone or something is responsible for improving the situation.


----------



## LatinRainbow

dana Haleana said:


> Hola latin!
> Can you give more context? What *things* are your referring?


Hey! Hi...
I am detecting some extra curiosity here ( or is it my impression )?
haha...  Just kidding...
_*Things*_, in this case referring to job, health, ( other person's life in a generic way, about everything but not specifically ). 
Without asking in detail. Get the meaning?


----------



## LatinRainbow

pusong_pinoy said:


> "ayos" can be a verb or an adjective.
> "ayos na ba ang lahat sa iyo (or inyo)?" meaning is everything better now with you.
> "inaayos ba ang lahat?" connotation of "is everything _being made_ better?", as if to suggest that someone or something is responsible for improving the situation.


Great. Quite useful data.
I'll take note of all this extra info you provided to me. 
Thanks so much.


----------



## Chriszinho85

LatinRainbow said:


> _*Things*_, in this case referring to job, health, ( other person's life in a generic way, about everything but not specifically ).
> Without asking in detail. Get the meaning?


A general term for "to get better" which you can use for health and other things is "gumaling."


----------



## Scherle

pusong_pinoy said:


> "ayos na ba ang lahat sa iyo (or inyo)?" meaning is everything better now with you.


 
Or you can say "Maayos na ba ang lahat?" (which means, Is everything okay?) 

I believe getting better means in the process of and you can say "naaayos na ba ang lahat?"

I hope it helps.


----------



## LatinRainbow

leigh1802 said:


> "Maayos na ba ang lahat?"
> "naaayos na ba ang lahat?"


Hi, 
Just a question, was it a mispelling or are these different words?


----------



## Chriszinho85

LatinRainbow said:


> Hi,
> Just a question, was it a mispelling or are these different words?


This isn't a misspelling.  "Maayos" is used as an adjective.  "Naaayos" is a verb meaning "in the process of getting better."


----------



## LatinRainbow

Chriszinho85 said:


> This isn't a misspelling. "Maayos" is used as an adjective. "Naaayos" is a verb meaning "in the process of getting better."


Oh, I see. I didn't read carefully,  thought both had "M" at the beginning.
By the way, do you know a reliable online dictionary to recommend me?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Chriszinho85

LatinRainbow said:


> Oh, I see. I didn't read carefully,  thought both had "M" at the beginning.
> By the way, do you know a reliable online dictionary to recommend me?
> Thanks in advance.


Yes. I know a fairly good online dictionary.  You can access it here:

Tagalog Dictionary

Chris


----------



## LatinRainbow

That's true. I saw the dictionary, and seems to be a really good one. 
Complete and easy to be understood.
Thanks so much!!


----------



## Cracker Jack

Te lo digo en castellano para que lo sepas.  La traducción más apropiada será

¿Se van mejor las cosas?
¿Está mejorando todo?

Espero que te sirva.


----------



## Ajura

A.Mas bumubuti ang mga bagay,

B.Ang mga bagay ay bumubuti na.


----------

